# Pup limping after a long walk/run



## RazorbackGolden (Mar 3, 2010)

I should have known but we haven't done a nice long walk like this in awhile. We did a mix of run/walk while I was riding my bike. Did 2.5 miles roughly the normal amount. Towards the end I realized he was tired. A little while later he was limping a bit. I figure he's sore and just tired from lack of this type of exercise. 

I feel like crap to say the least. He's my baby. I was thinking of giving him some aspirin (5mg per pound) for the night so he can be out of pain. Doesn't seem to be bugging him or anything.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Your boy is probably just a bit sore. I try not to worry too much about limps unless they last for more than a few days. I've seen them often in my years of keeping company with goldens and letting them run on the terrain I let them run on. Keep him quiet for a while and I'm sure he will be ready to roll soon. Pavement is hard on puppy bones so the next time out try to stay away from the hard stuff.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

At what age did you start biking with him like this?

I would not bike/run/jog a dog under the age of 18 months at the very youngest, it is very hard on their joints. You may want to have him xrayed to see if he has hip or elbow displasia or some other joint issue that you should know about. 

In the meantime, no walks, runs etc. till he stops limping and then rest him for the same amount of time - so if you rest him for two days and he stops limping, rest him for another two days. And call the vet to have him checked out, if there aren't any issues wait till he's 18 months and have his hips and elbows cleared and then slowly build up the workouts each time if he's not used to it. 

My two aren't used to roadwork right now, so we're doing walks and will slowly add in the bike and more of a workout a bit at a time, just to be safe.

Hope he's ok and feeling better soon.


----------



## RazorbackGolden (Mar 3, 2010)

7-8 months old. He's been checked for all the above, as well as his parents being cleared as well. I don't think that is the problem. I'm just wondering about giving my buddy some aspirin. We slowly worked our way up to 2.5 miles, it wasn't like this was his first time. Just the first time in awhile, I should have known. He was having a good time, I was having a good time but it won't happen again.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

It's really risky biking or running with a dog that young who is still growing... and it doesn't matter what clearances the parents had. The last two breeders I dealt with would have viewed that as a breach of contract and thrown any money back health guarantees they offered me out. Bender is right about waiting a little longer. <- I'd personally wait until your dog is as close to two as possible and have the hips and elbows xrayed to see what you are dealing with. 

Do not give him regular aspirin and please check with your vet as to which kind and how much to give him. If it is minor limping/soreness, you might be better off not giving him anything and just keeping him quiet. If he's still limping tomorrow, I'd contact your vet.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

You really want to avoid forced exercise like that ("forced" in the sense that he's wanting to keep up with the pace you're setting on the bike -- or his has to b/c he's leashed) until at least 18 months b/c of the potential for hip and elbow damage from the repetitive motion on a hard surface. If you can go hike him somewhere where he's free to set him own pace, that's different, but road work is highly inadvisable with young dogs.


----------



## RazorbackGolden (Mar 3, 2010)

Learn something new everyday. In not one book, or thread I ever read did I see not to do such activity. Luckly, I haven't done it everyday usually just once a week. I won't until he's a least 18 months old.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

There are several threads that mention it, and many breeders will ask about what you want to do with the dog exercise wise and lecture buyers.

The parents can have perfect hips and elbows but you can damage them by overdoing it when they're young. A good example is a dog I knew that had generations of excellent hips behind him, both parents too. The owner and her mom were very active, lots of long walks and such every day, hikes on the weekends. When the dog was about 18 months he started limping, xrays showed he had zero hip joints, right away they had to adjust his diet to cut down on his weight and keep him active as the muscle was the only thing holding him together. He had to be put down at 3 because there wasn't anything they could do at the time to fix things....


----------

